# Introduction



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had cats all my life and at the moment have 1 tortie cat, a ginger & white tabby and recently bought a British Shorthair.

I am by no means a professional but have been interested in cat behaviour for a long time now and have read many books as well as using the net for information.

I am at the moment facinated with the British Shorthair breed and after wanting one all my life have finally got one!! I am also considering the possibilty of breeding them so would also require advice about that too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Howdo & welcome!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations to you I remember getting my first Ragdoll whom I had a great passion about long before getting one, Good Luck if you start breeding its a wonderful hobbie


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

It is something I have been thinking about, only thing is I think I would be tempted to keep all the kitties myself!

Guess I'm a little too soft for breeding ... especially as you have to keep them until they are 13 weeks, by then I would be totally in love with all of them!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

awe ya big softie


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum - we got our first shorthair just over a year ago - they are a lovely breed.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah I am a big softie 

Good to see another BSH fan! They are the best cats, like big old teddy bears.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello ,pictures please,


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok after many many attempts ... here is George


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 26, 2007)

I've done cat breeding they were only moggies. The first litter was three that took my total up to six cats. Then through a change of circumstances I had to leave four behind. Then I brought two more kittens once I was settled again. I bred from one she had one kitten that was five cats again, then I moved took on a stray queen who had three kittens. That was hard I sold TWO and the other went next door even then I cried. Breeding is the easy part but letting go is really hard. I've gained another moggie she is semi long haired and very beautiful so here we go again but this time it might be easier! I hope!


----------



## samaria (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello!!! & welcome to the forum......
Nice to see you here....& Congratulation !!!
I also need pictures.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kittykat said:


> Ok after many many attempts ... here is George
> 
> View attachment 202


*Hi and a belated welcome to the forum....he looks really cute.*


----------

